# Y'all familiar with L'Oreal Bare Naturale?



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a powdered mineral foundation that I wear regularly. It is nice. I don't feel like I have to use a lot. The coverage isn't great if you have some skin flaws but for the price it's not as bad as some other mineral foundations.
It comes with a brush that really isn't that soft. I get that weird prickles when I'm buffing the foundation in.
I do like that it's sheer! My undertone tends to change and the shade i got (cocoa) is pretty much a neutral shade of brown.

What do you guys think? Have you used it? Is their better foundation at the same price?


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 4, 2007)

I actually like it better than BE.  For me BE is too sticky and drying upon application.  With L'Oreal I have not had any problems at all.


----------



## dirtyMartini (Sep 29, 2007)

I've never tried it because I find it overpriced.. There are so many MMU brands out there were you can have so much more choice in terms of colors and finishes for cheaper....


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've tried it and was not impressed. 

1) There are no testers, so you just have to guess until you buy one and test it at home. (The drug stores in my local area give me a hard time, when I try to return an opend makeup product.)

2) I have a hard time findind a good match for my MMM/light CCC complexion. (Even mixing a few shades was a pain...) The shades are either too light, too pinkish, too orange (when first applied or after oxidizing) or too shiny/sparkly. I have very oily skin and oxidation and shine can be a problem.

3) I have a bismuth allergy and this stuff caused me to break out.


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 26, 2008)

I use it. One day I was at walgreens and they were having a bogo on loreal so I got the bare naturale minerals and the infallible foundations. At first putting it on I didn't notice a difference, but whenever it's all on it gives me pretty much perfect skin. I have seen on here that a lot of people don't like it and find that it is too sheer and doesn't cover up as wel as others but my skin isn't perfect, it breaks out whenever the weather changes either heat bumps or some pimples. I find the only time it doesn't cover up as well is when I get those cyst like pimples but I have yet to find anything that covers those.


----------



## raen (Nov 22, 2008)

I found it was really cakey, though I only tested it on my hand. I didn't really want to buy it because of the way it looked on my hand.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to use this before I got into MAC. The foundation is not bad but I wouldn't buy it again. This does not photograph well at all for me. When taking pictures with flash, my face turns a ghostly white..The brush is harsh as hell, I hate it. Also..did anybody else's powder clump into little tiny balls? Maybe mines is just old..lol

Although not around the same price, I really like Urban Decay's mineral foundation. IMO it's a lot better than this


----------



## daphneM (Feb 17, 2009)

On me, it's reeeeally mattifying. I only use it when I'm having oily skin days, which are rare. It tends to wash me out a little, but I find the coverage pretty decent for a powder, though granted I have not yet tried another mineral foundation. It actually works best for me to set my concealer, so I use it for that on a daily basis...on days when I don't pat some of this over my concealer it tends to disappear by lunchtime, but lasts all day when I do use it. Forgot to today...d'oh!


----------



## HoneyDip (Mar 15, 2009)

hey girls.. im thinkin bout givin l'oreal bare naturale a try, anybody knows what shade would be close to a MAC NC35? thanks!


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree about it being very overpriced! A lot of online mineral companies provide foundations that are on par, if not better. Right now I'm trying out their PRESSED mineral foundation [bought w/ BOGO] And it's okay; medium-buildable coverage but it's forming a weird bumpy texture so I don't know how I feel about that...

I'm about an NC30 and I'm trying Buff Beige which seems to decently match.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 13, 2009)

For some reason I hadn't heard of this stuff, but I was curious enough to look up the ingredients.

 Quote:

 _Active ingredients: titanium dioxide 3.0%, zinc oxide 5.0% 

Inactive ingredients: talc, boron nitrate, dimethicone, copernifica cerifera (carnauba) wax, cetyl dimethicone, trimethylsiloxysilicate, triisocetyl citrate, aloe barbadensis leaf juice, tocopherol, panthenol May contain: titanium dioxide, zinc oxide, bismuth oxychloride, iron oxides_ 
 
Why is talc the main ingredient? Why the heck are they putting carnauba wax in it? And why is the whole mess of it lab-created compounds?

This isn't mineral foundation. You don't get to use the "mineral makeup" moniker just because you added a little iron oxides to your concoction.


----------



## fiction_writer (Jan 23, 2010)

i donèt wear foundation but i use their blush everyday and love it. it actually makes my skin look very glowy and even.


----------

